# Crack?



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

I found this on my one year old Super Six Hi Mod last week Junction of top tube and seat tube. Does it look like a crack to you? I was cleaning it in preparation for selling it, of course. I do have a warranty. Thanks.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tough to tell from the picture. Does it feel deep like it's just in the paint. IMO I would not feel good selling a carbon bike if you "think" you have a crack. If you are the original owner I would go back to your LBS or maybe any Cannondale dealer and get their opinion for at least piece of mind. Worst case the frame is guaranteed for life.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

I had the same exact bike and the same exact mark. It was a crack on mine (hairline and barely visible) and Cannondale replaced my frame within a month with a matte carbon Hi-Mod Supersix. It was rideable while I waited for the replacement. I was very pleased with Cannondale's resolution process. 

Of interest, Cannondale asked my LBS service manager to keep my old frame and ride it to test it out. It appears they have a problem with white frames in humid conditions and were trying to isolate the problem. (It was strange watching my old bike on rides.) I don't know if they ever found out what the issue was.


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

bmwk100 said:


> I had the same exact bike and the same exact mark. It was a crack on mine (hairline and barely visible) and Cannondale replaced my frame within a month with a matte carbon Hi-Mod Supersix. It was rideable while I waited for the replacement. I was very pleased with Cannondale's resolution process.
> 
> Of interest, Cannondale asked my LBS service manager to keep my old frame and ride it to test it out. It appears they have a problem with white frames in humid conditions and were trying to isolate the problem. (It was strange watching my old bike on rides.) I don't know if they ever found out what the issue was.


Thanks for the reply. I talked to the Cannondale dealer and they said to bring it in and they would check it out. Hopefully it will be replaced. I was planning on selling it but with a "possible" crack it would be pretty much impossible. Anyhow, hopefully it will work out. Thanks again.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good luck! I really liked the white bike, but the matte carbon is good looking too. I really love the bike but currently have it on the market too because I'm looking to buy a Focus Izalco Pro 1.0.


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks to help from Jay at Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica, a new frame is on it's way. Thank to all who replied to my post.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Roger H said:


> Thanks to help from Jay at Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica, a new frame is on it's way. Thank to all who replied to my post.


Now you can sell your new frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Roger H said:


> Thanks to help from Jay at Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica, a new frame is on it's way. Thank to all who replied to my post.


Are you getting a Hi-mod frame as replacement?


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

zamboni said:


> Are you getting a Hi-mod frame as replacement?


Picked it up today. 2012 Evo Hi Mod. Pretty cool...... Oh yeah. The seat and bars are actually white. Was trying to get an idea what black would look like. Sloppy photoshop work by me.....


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats! You got an EVO and I got another Supersix. Guess they ran out of Hi-Mod Supersix frames. Good for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

bmwk100 said:


> Congrats! You got an EVO and I got another Supersix. Guess they ran out of Hi-Mod Supersix frames. Good for you. Enjoy.


Thanks. Yeah, I got lucky.....


----------



## Tommy d. (Aug 12, 2012)

Roger H said:


> Picked it up today. 2012 Evo Hi Mod. Pretty cool......


NIce, but thats a 2013 paint scheme, not 2012. If you dont go stealth black, this is one of the nicer versions with the gold in it. Sweet!


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

Tommy d. said:


> NIce, but thats a 2013 paint scheme, not 2012. If you dont go stealth black, this is one of the nicer versions with the gold in it. Sweet!


Cool....


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

You are one fortunate guy to have received an EVO and not the 2013 non-Mod SuperSix for your 2011 Hi-mod SuperSix. Congrats all around!!!!


----------

